# Preset Lightroom Settings for Event Portrait Photography



## Evan55T (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey i'm just learning PP and am on a lightroom free trial will be shooting an event very soon in like a few days and but i need some information on some default presets i should use...

WPT National UK London Day 3

Trying to go for something like this in PP/lightroom... what are the most important settings i should adjust in terms of color correction or in general for portrait photography?

I'm guessing the best method to go about this is once i choose an appropriate default preset (instead of starting from scratch) i adjust the most important settings/features within that preset regarding what i want to achieve in the photograph/portrait?


----------



## yaopey (Mar 20, 2017)

Skin tone is probably your priority in terms of color correction for portrait.

Yup, preset is the fastest way to post-process in batch. If all your images are taken in the same environment (e.g. indoor, same lighting condition), you can also do your color correction and other post-processing in one image and apply the settings to the rest (save it as a preset or stamp it with copy + paste). Review the rest of the images and fine tune each if necessary. =)


----------

